# Any opinion on using Aramid (kevlar) for wicking



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

I've acquired some Aramid fiber aka kevlar which is used for strength in optic fibre patch cords, not exactly food grade but still.
When it unravels its such a bugger that usually its best to throw away, hence me plaiting and taping it.
Theres no jelly or silicone coating on the fibers, I was thinking a steam or boil to clean before using for a wick.






Heres some info I found from a fire twirling site, Home of POI


> * 100% KEVLAR ® or 100% Aramid*
> 100% KEVLAR ® or 100% Aramid would definitely be the most expensive form to make a wick out of. Most shops put "KEVLAR Wick" and omit everything else in the weave.
> 
> *FOR*
> ...




Whats your thoughts on the matter? 
Maybe only in a temp control mod?


----------



## zadiac (6/12/15)

I think you should look up how it's made and what it's treated with. I would be a bit sceptical to vape that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

@zadiac the process is somewhat similar to rayon manufacture, except that with rayon, natural cellulose fibers are dissolved and then extruded in a spinneret, whereas with aramid the raw material is first chemically created in a laboratory.
from wiki


> Kevlar is synthesized in solution from the monomers 1,4-phenylene-diamine (_para_-phenylenediamine) and terephthaloyl chloride in a condensation reaction yielding hydrochloric acid as a byproduct. The result has liquid-crystalline behavior, and mechanical drawing orients the polymer chains in the fiber's direction. Hexamethylphosphoramide (HMPA) was the solvent initially used for the polymerization, but for safety reasons, DuPont replaced it by a solution of _N_-methyl-pyrrolidone and calcium chloride. As this process had been patented by Akzo (see above) in the production of Twaron, a patent war ensued.[9



and the rayon process for comparison, same source.



> *Production method*
> _Regular rayon_ (or _viscose_) is the most widely produced form of rayon. This method of rayon production has been utilized since the early 1900s and it has the ability to produce either filament or staple fibers. The process is as follows:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadiac (6/12/15)

Yeah, I'm still a bit sceptical. I'll stick with stuff like cotton bacon or vapers choice cotton or native wicks, etc.


----------



## stevie g (6/12/15)

Susceptible to acids and alkalines... Juice might break it out down.


----------



## shaunnadan (6/12/15)

But how does it Vape ? 

I've got some multi mode fiber , will chop it up, throw the cladding into the ultrasonic and see how it performs


----------



## zadiac (6/12/15)

mmmmm .... another use for my bullet proof vest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (6/12/15)

Interesting option, should be fine for vaping, but I can guarantee frustration. Having worked with Kevlar and related fiber quite often in ropes for tree climbing, all I can say it is a b!tch to cut & trim without proper tools, as normal steel dulls very quick when used on this. Good nail clippers should be fine for a bit, but I think something like braid scissors would work better for trimming wicks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

I tried a trial on my Patriot RDA and the hassle trying just to cut it was more than a pain in the ass. I eventually cut it to size with sharp pruning shears which only worked while squeezing the blades together.
The fibers are quite stiff (designed that way naturally) and couldnt lay in the juice well with a horizontal coil. Once juiced they didnt wick more juice very well and an unpleasant aramid flavour started to predominate. I dry burned the coil till it was glowing white hot for interest sake, which accounts for the burnt fibers under the coil.
All in all not something Id recommend for wicking, even if the aramid was hybridized with cotton, very frustrating and a waste of time, it will however make an excellent case for a box mod when laid up with epoxy resin.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## zadiac (6/12/15)

I rest my case.


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

Thanks for trying it out and reporting back @blujeenz 
All in the name of Science

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (6/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for trying it out and reporting back @blujeenz
> All in the name of Science


Yup, Thanks @blujeenz , definitely sorted out the coulds and shoulds on this one...you up for hair next?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

@huffnpuff Im so up for hair, been bald for the last 20yrs.
oh, you probably meant as wick.  

@Silver I took 3 hits, 1st one for me, 2nd for the "Team" and the 3rd was because Im just naturally curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

